# related by marriage



## preso (May 1, 2009)

ok, I have to ask about this...

I had a female relative, she was related to me only through marriage... because she married an uncle of mine.
After 20 years they divorced and I never cared for her much. When I would see her, she would tell me I wasn't really realted to her and she was mean to me when I was a little girl.
anyway...
after she divorced and my uncle got the hell away from her, in about 10 years.. he died...
and he left me a little money in his will.

I was very upset she asked me to split the money with her as she was not named to get anything and I was flipped out she even asked.
I told her no, although I wanted to screw with her a little because I hate her so much, maybe get her to thinking I was going to do it BUT I DIDN'T.. I just told her no...

I just can't believe to this day she had the nerve to ask me to split the money.
Would you have done it?


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

You were right to tell her no, if they were divorced and they went theyre different ways, then she isnt intitled to nothing. She had some nerve asking you to split it. I woulda slapped the mess outta her.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yes I feel too that she had "some nerve"
even if they were still married...

if someone names you in a will, its nobodys business.
The fact they were divorced 10 years even made it more bewildering as to why she even asked.

I thought maybe she thought I owed her something and I told her, that
I did not owe her anything, the times she babysat me, she was paid... she did not do it out of any care for me.
I never even heard from her during or after the marriage or divorce ! haha!
all of a sudden she wants to let me know she is related to me or soemthing, as she suddenly appeared asking for money with her fat greedy hands out.

I just can't believe she asked me to split it with her... I wanted to mess with her head sooooooo very bad... but I didn't.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My sister is like that. she was so mean to my husband and I when we helped her out, even calling my husband names to my other family memebers, and then she has the nerve to call me up and ask me to throw her a baby show. uhhhh, ya right!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

people can sure do some strange and freaky stuff.

anyways I was just asking about this because it was one of those times in life you go... WTF ????
and its so strange I may never forget it.

Spilt the money? haha..., like its some "booty" that was stolen or something !!!
well guess what, it was all mine according to the law... no spliting to it.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

My In Laws are money hungry grubby people.. drives me insane.

My father in law passed away 5 years ago at the age of 52 from a heart attack. We rushed over (an hour away) to be there. We got to my inlaws house and my sister in law sat down and the first thing out of her mouth was "i get dad's truck".

I was instantly p*ssed off!! Her dad wasn't even gone for an hour, and shes worried about his truck??? 

Oy some people.. I wanted to slap her. Was so evil. I probably would have slapped the woman in your story.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

do you think the amount of money makes a difference?

just wondering.

( my uncle left me quite a bundle, well over 7 figures)


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Over 7 figures is a "little" money to you? 

Regardless the woman has no right to it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Over 7 figures is a "little" money to you?
> 
> Regardless the woman has no right to it.



yeah well, it was life changing....
but heres the thing. I didn't ask for it or even expect it.
When it was going through probate, my lawyer who I used to do the probate process told me, she ( aunt by marriage) showed up at her office asking what she was getting. When she was told, NOTHING, she started to whine how she deserved it and how she never had anything and how she was wanting to go to court about it. My lawyer told her that if she filed a frivolous lawsuit, we would seek damages.
That was the last I heard from her about taking it to court.


and I'm glad too, what a stupid woman, and such a loser.
Not my fault she screwed up her life and has nothing. To add to this, she should not have been so mean to me when I was a child. Due to that alone and her suddenly acting as if she was a blood relative or even cared about me, was enough to make me hate her.

I told her after she called and again asked I split the money 4 ways, with her and her sons and me... ( LOL !!!)
that I wasn't going to do it... no way and that was that.
I sure wanted to screw with her head but I didn't. I could have told her a check was in thre mail or something along those lines, but I was up front with her...
more than she ever gave me.
This happened in 2005 and I have not heard from her after that ( good !)
haha
I still wonder... where did she get the idea we should split it?
Maybe just wishful thinking on her part.

Just real crazy stuff.
?

I changed my phone number too to stop her calls.


----------

